# Attaching a fashion patch to t-shirts



## rimrattler6 (Sep 21, 2009)

So i'm trying to find a way to attach a small patch (think Lacoste's alligator logo) to a shirt. We had patches made in a similar fashion as lacoste but with our own logo and we're having trouble attaching it to the shirt. We tried having our manufacturer sew around the edges, but the problem is that they sew about 1/8" inside the outline of our logo so you can't see the threading but that means the edges protrude if you hold the shirt by the logo. So we decided to try to heatpress them. They have some adhesive and so we had them use their professional heatpress and it looked better, but we tested it by washing and then drying it. Out of the dryer we could easily peel it off.

We're completely stuck as to how to get this on our shirts and permanently through multiple washes. Any ideas? I am still trying to figure out how Lacoste is able to so cleanly and permanently affix their logo to their polos. Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, those aren't patches, they are embroidered on. That's usually how Polos are done.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with the embroidery - but just to make sure, look on the inside of the shirt and determine if there are stitches.


----------



## rimrattler6 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback..I did look at my lacoste polo and if you look VERY closely, there is stitching and it's a separate patch. This is the best closeup I could find. It was from a blog teaching you how to tell the difference between fake and real...but you can see that it's an actual patch and they not only sew it on with "clear" thread but also the edges are really permanently placed on there.

They sew between the green and the white outline, an idea we have tried but that means the outline (edges) aren't affixed...so baffled. Any ideas?

I'm wondering what kind of adhesive they use to withstand the wash n' drying.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've used Steam a Seam (several varieties are available) and it has held up pretty good. It might not hurt to stitch around the design for extra securtiy. If you are having your patches outsourced, they should be able to provide you a gurantee for adhereing the patch. Just my thoughts.


----------

